# "Superplow" details



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

Can anyone who actually uses a "Superplow" without a front plow give me some input about their satisfaction, good/bad? And an approximate cost?

Tried PM'ing the owner(?)

Thanks for any info.

John (Northern NH)


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*John*

didn't know you pm'd me. Just sent a response I canget you as many testimonials that you can call yourself...nothing to hide here. Did you get my email?
[email protected]
Sorry again


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Still Interested in SuperPlow?*

John,
Just wanted to follow up. Are you sstill interested? Let me know when you get a minute.


----------

